# Wow



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Amazing capture in Yosemite.

Video here………


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492657209418784768
Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I thought it was fire on first looking...


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

FANTASTIC!

Gordon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly it was raining when we went there but the waterfalls were spectacular.

Ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Fantastic post and so was the rest of the twitter feed


----------

